
The Case for Having a Hobby - rb808
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/05/10/smarter-living/the-case-for-hobbies-ideas.html
======
rb808
I feel like if I ever have some spare time I have to write code in a new
language to keep up with the treadmill. Is it possible to have a family and a
hobby? Seems like the only way to get stuff done you like it to get the family
to like it too, then it becomes an outing.

